# Officially the Best YouTube Recommendation I Have Ever Had



## CalgaryPT (Mar 30, 2021)

If you search on this channel there's a lot of explanation on how it was built. But it's like a cross between a Linotype Machine, a crank organ and switched on Bach. And it looks like it is being played by Howard Wolowitz...


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2021)

Did you see This Old Tony’s contribution?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 30, 2021)

David_R8 said:


> Did you see This Old Tony’s contribution?



Post it


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 30, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Mar 30, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> If you search on this channel there's a lot of explanation on how it was built. But it's like a cross between a Linotype Machine, a crank organ and switched on Bach. And it looks like it is being played by Howard Wolowitz...


Ya ain't that about the coolest thing?


----------



## SimonM (Mar 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing, absolutely amazing, both the music and  mechanical creativity.


----------



## Swharfin' (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks Pete I got a grin goin'


----------

